# Maintenant je vais me coucher



## soleil-sol

Buongiorno, je voudrais savoir comment est-ce qu'on dit  "_Maintenant je vais me coucher" fortuit, par hasard, casuel, en Italian.
Grazie
Merci 
soleil-sol_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tu come lo tradurresti?


----------



## soleil-sol

Buongiorno,
"_Maintenant je vais me coucher" fortuit, par hasard, casuel, en Italian.
Moi, je dirais "Gia mi vado a dormire é molto tardi." o
Gia mi addormento é molto tardi.
_


----------



## Fooler

Suggerisco _Ora/Adesso  vado a coricarmi /me ne vado a dormire _(perché è molto tardi).


----------



## mab1973

Concordo con Fooler…
L'espressione più colloquiale è "adesso me ne vado a dormire".


----------



## soleil-sol

Grazie,
soleil-sol


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Il est également possible de dire : << Adesso vado a dormire >>.


----------



## bearded

soleil-sol said:


> comment est-ce qu'on dit "_Maintenant je vais me coucher" fortuit, par hasard, casuel, en Italian._


Io spontaneamente direi: _Adesso vado a letto._
Mi sembra il modo più normale e diffuso di tradurre la frase.


----------



## manliopagot

bearded said:


> Io spontaneamente direi: _Adesso vado a letto._
> Mi sembra il modo più normale e diffuso di tradurre la frase.



In napoletano: mo' me vogg' a cucca'.
Qualche somiglianza col francese.


----------



## itka

> Io spontaneamente direi: _Adesso vado a letto._


----------

